# Cigar near bed time hinder sleep?



## sfa (Apr 14, 2013)

I often sleep lightly/poorly after smoking a cigar near bed-time. Not always but sometimes. Is that the nicotine's influence? Anybody else? Thank you.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I haven't had that experience. I usually end the day with a cigar and a glass of whiskey. I really enjoy the way the two tastes compliment each other. Maybe the whiskey helps me sleep. But I don't have any trouble falling or staying asleep.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

My last cigar of the day is usually around 8:30 and 9:30pm, and I usually don't finish until 10:00 or 10:30 depending on the length, and how slowly or quickly I smoke. On the weekends, or if its warm, I don't start smoking until closer to 10:00pm, either way I haven't noticed that the nicotine or smoking has influenced my sleeping habits.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doesn't hinder mine


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't have that problem. Although it could be that I drink more than enough scotch at the same time to offset that effect.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

It really depends on your bodies tolerance for nicotine. Nicotine is a stimulant and should theoretically keep you up, but many people claim it calms them (I am one of the latter group). You could try a milder smoke in the evening to see if that helps, maybe a Connecticut petite corona of your choice (no massive full bodied Churchill's).


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I too sometimes have difficulty sleeping after having a few cigars right before going to bed. I believe you're correct that it's the nicotine - it always happens to me when I dip right before bed.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

My usual schedule is to smoke once right when I get home from work and once sometime after dinner. I feel like both times it calms me down


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Never had that problem. Once I had a Camacho that was so strong (vitamin N) it gave me weird dreams.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Couple stiff drinks will take care of that... my nyquil is Basil Hayden works every time..


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't experienced that either. But I am usually so tired because I stay up so late...LOL


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont have problems like that.. maybe you are just stressed or something :| try not to smoke before bedtime and see if you will be able to sleep then


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

You can always pick a mild cigar.

I personally find that LFD ligeros and Vs have this effect on me.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

What about a bowl of some nice, mellow pipe tobacco?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have no problems sleeping, in fact, I find the relaxation of smoking a cigar or pipe helpful to a good nights sleep.



hawaiitrojan said:


> I too sometimes have difficulty sleeping after having a few cigars right before going to bed. I believe you're correct that it's the nicotine - it always happens to me when I dip right before bed.


I have often fell asleep with a dip or chew in my mouth. Nothing quite like waking up with the nasty mouth after a few hours sleepmg:


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I have no problems sleeping, in fact, I find the relaxation of smoking a cigar or pipe helpful to a good nights sleep.
> 
> I have often fell asleep with a dip or chew in my mouth. Nothing quite like waking up with the nasty mouth after a few hours sleepmg:


Great, that awful disturbing image is going to keep me up for nights for sure now!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> It really depends on your bodies tolerance for nicotine. Nicotine is a stimulant and should theoretically keep you up, but many people claim it calms them (I am one of the latter group). You could try a milder smoke in the evening to see if that helps, maybe a Connecticut petite corona of your choice (no massive full bodied Churchill's).


Tim is absolutely correct. Many people develop tolerance to nicotine and it does not have the same stimulant effect. That is why they tend to smoke more. If you have problems sleeping after smoking, it would be better to move your smoke to an earlier time in the evening.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

hawaiitrojan said:


> Great, that awful disturbing image is going to keep me up for nights for sure now!


At least you know it's not the nicotine!!:biggrin:


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have to agree that it is most likely the nicotine keeping you up as it is a stimulant similar to caffeine in its ability to cause alertness and lack of sleep. Most people who attribute smoking to "relaxing" are feeling the positive effects of the deep breathing. Taking long, deep breaths helps flood the brain with more oxygen than taking normal breaths which creates a relaxing sensation (hence all the deep breathing in yoga/meditation). This health lesson has been brought to you by the professors of UNC-Wilmington....and my dad said a health degree was a waste of time! :roll:

Long story short, milder/shorter cigars should cut down on your nicotine intake and help you sleep....or do what I (and everyone else it seems) do/does and have a few drinks, although that is not really conducive to healthy sleep either, but that lesson is for next week! :wink:


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

I actually fell asleep while smoking several times. It helps me relax.


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a cigar late at night every once in a while and never have any problems.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

Nicotine suppresses insulin release, so you will elevated blood sugar afterwards. This can stop you sleeping as easily.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

or maybe you aren't relaxed enough and need another cigar to help you sleep. Try one that is so strong that you get dizzy when you stand up. See if that doesn't knock you out LOL.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Cigar Guru said:


> or maybe you aren't relaxed enough and need another cigar to help you sleep. Try one that is so strong that you get dizzy when you stand up. See if that doesn't knock you out LOL.


Last time I checked passing out wasnt as relaxing as sleeping. I have passed out on occasion (from too many beverages.. not smoking) and woke in the morning with terrible pain depending on what sharp object I stopped moving on or weird position I ended up in :faint: . Lets not try to kill the man... O.K. ??? :smoke2:


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> Last time I checked passing out wasnt as relaxing as sleeping. I have passed out on occasion (from too many beverages.. not smoking) and woke in the morning with terrible pain depending on what sharp object I stopped moving on or weird position I ended up in :faint: . Lets not try to kill the man... O.K. ??? :smoke2:


I hope he didn't take me too seriously. LOL.

Besides, I didn't want to kill him. Just... scare him a little LOL.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I smoke more mornings than evenings but that's more of a work schedule thing. When I smoke at night I'm fine, unless I have the nasty taste of a bad cigar in my mouth. I stick to enjoying a favorite smoke at night and if I'm gonna try new stick I'll smoke it before noon.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

We'll find out if he posts a pic of himself with a broken nose, LOL. I must say that I made the mistake of smoking a fairly strong cigar while sitting down with a few drinks, when I stood up to get a refill.... BLACKOUT!! I stood there staggering and laughing for a few seconds while my head cleared, but I didnt fall!! Some times those things can creep up on ya in a hurry.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> We'll find out if he posts a pic of himself with a broken nose, LOL. I must say that I made the mistake of smoking a fairly strong cigar while sitting down with a few drinks, when I stood up to get a refill.... BLACKOUT!! I stood there staggering and laughing for a few seconds while my head cleared, but I didnt fall!! Some times those things can creep up on ya in a hurry.


Amen to that brotha.


----------



## sfa (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I'm gonna lean towards lighter cigars and get 'em smoked as early as possible. I'll be 60 this Fall and I think some of this is related to just getting old(er). It also used to be that a few drinks in the evening would allow me sleep all night. Now after imbibing, then going to bed/sleep I wake up around 1:00AM and stare at the ceiling for an hour. As a kid it was torture to listen to my grandparents talk about their health issues, aches and pains, their "regularity". God knows I've joined the club.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I've never noticed any particular effect on my sleeping. In fact, aside from the one time I smoked a Punch way too fast, I've never consciously noticed ANY physiological effect from smoking cigars other than the relaxation of doing something that tastes good.

I've actually wondered if, after two years of smoking cigars, that I'm actually doing it "wrong" and I'm the only idiot out there that isn't getting some kind of added relaxation from it. Then I realize even if that were the case, I'm pretty much okay with that, because they still taste great


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> I've never noticed any particular effect on my sleeping. In fact, aside from the one time I smoked a Punch way too fast, I've never consciously noticed ANY physiological effect from smoking cigars other than the relaxation of doing something that tastes good.
> 
> I've actually wondered if, after two years of smoking cigars, that I'm actually doing it "wrong" and I'm the only idiot out there that isn't getting some kind of added relaxation from it. Then I realize even if that were the case, I'm pretty much okay with that, because they still taste great


Sounds like you're doing just fine. That relaxation is what we're talking about. Just be happy that you don't feel the effects of the nicotine. I would happily do without it.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Could just be a case of Nicotine Sensitivity. I know some people don't believe in Nicotine or Caffeine sensitivity, but the symptoms do increase with age. Even though you're a 60 year young man, this could be a reason if it hasn't been happening until recently. 

If you feel like doing a science project on yourself, check your heart rate/BP before and after your smoke a cigar to see how much it increases. If it's bordering the Hypertension numbers, then definitely could be causing the sleep issues.

Or if your insurance covers a sleep study, go for it. Those are always fun.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Sounds like you're doing just fine. That relaxation is what we're talking about. Just be happy that you don't feel the effects of the nicotine. I would happily do without it.


Oh believe me I am. I was being facetious  Having grown up in a family in which almost everyone was a cigarette smoker or tobacco chewer, I had absolutely NO interest in the effects of nicotine. You might say I have an almost pathological aversion to being dependent on anything. There are times when I abstain from cigars for relatively long periods just to verify that I feel no effects of withdrawal. So far so good. The only thing I get hooked on is looking so damn cool


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

sfa said:


> Thanks guys for all the advice. I'm gonna lean towards lighter cigars and get 'em smoked as early as possible. I'll be 60 this Fall and I think some of this is related to just getting old(er). It also used to be that a few drinks in the evening would allow me sleep all night. Now after imbibing, then going to bed/sleep I wake up around 1:00AM and stare at the ceiling for an hour. As a kid it was torture to listen to my grandparents talk about their health issues, aches and pains, their "regularity". God knows I've joined the club.


In a few years I'll be in the same boat as you. Heck. I'm already feeling "growing pains" right now LOL. I just hope that all my constant cycling and swimming does some good or at least delay the aches and pains a little bit more. How I envy the young kids.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

Cigar Guru said:


> I actually fell asleep while smoking several times. It helps me relax.


i cannot do this. its been on the news that a lot of men smoking on bed can cause fire and some even loss their lives. it pays being careful all the time.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

smokeyme said:


> i cannot do this. its been on the news that a lot of men smoking on bed can cause fire and some even loss their lives. it pays being careful all the time.


Likewise, it relaxes me too. I get sleepy while enjoying my smokes usually. I don't drink liquors with my cigars either. And often, it's cigarette smokers who buy the farm if falling asleep while smoking one of those. I've seen cigarette butts on the ground long discarded and still emminating live vapors. Our cigars go out so much it's a ritual to have to keep lighting them...


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Likewise, it relaxes me too. I get sleepy while enjoying my smokes usually. I don't drink liquors with my cigars either. And often, it's cigarette smokers who buy the farm if falling asleep while smoking one of those. I've seen cigarette butts on the ground long discarded and still emminating live vapors. Our cigars go out so much it's a ritual to have to keep lighting them...


I have never thought about that -- but you are absolutely right. Cigars are so much bigger than cigarettes -- yet some much more effort -- (a ritual if you will) to keep them lit. You would think with cigars being larger -- larger coal -- seemingly larger potential for disaster. It's one of those things that make you go "Hmmmm........"


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

smokeyme said:


> i cannot do this. its been on the news that a lot of men smoking on bed can cause fire and some even loss their lives. it pays being careful all the time.


I'm outside lounging on the porch. No risk of fire. Plus the house has a sprinkler system installed so no issue there.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> Could just be a case of Nicotine Sensitivity. I know some people don't believe in Nicotine or Caffeine sensitivity, but the symptoms do increase with age. Even though you're a 60 year young man, this could be a reason if it hasn't been happening until recently.
> 
> If you feel like doing a science project on yourself, check your heart rate/BP before and after your smoke a cigar to see how much it increases. If it's bordering the Hypertension numbers, then definitely could be causing the sleep issues.
> 
> Or if your insurance covers a sleep study, go for it. Those are always fun.


Also sometime nicotine can cause an increase in anxiety with would also affect sleep as well


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I read with some curiosity what people believe nicotine does to hurt or help sleep.
It actually is a many faceted drug enveloping out system to a lot of reactions. Research suggests that, when smokers wish to achieve a stimulating effect, they take short quick puffs, which produce a low level of blood nicotine. This stimulates nerve transmission. When they wish to relax, they take deep puffs, which produce a high level of blood nicotine, which depresses the passage of nerve impulses, producing a mild sedative effect. At low doses, nicotine potently enhances the actions of norepinephrine and dopamine in the brain, causing a drug effect typical of those of psychostimulants. At higher doses, nicotine enhances the effect of serotonin and opiate activity, producing a calming, pain-killing effect. Nicotine is unique in comparison to most drugs, as its profile changes from stimulant to sedative/pain killer in increasing dosages and use. (Another drug that behaves like this is Ethanol aka your nightcap of whiskeys. 
Suggesting that the ingredients of tobacco can be avoided by not inhaling or other techniques is not likely. Grab a double ligero shorty and an ounce of good liquor and surf the euphoria right to sleepy land. Lol


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay mind just over load wow really no wonder it keeps my anxiety at bay during long sessions and that a quick cigarillo or cigarette would make it worse


----------



## DragonBreath (Apr 21, 2013)

Smoking one before bed doesn't effect my sleep at all. Doesn't help or hinder it. I do feel more relaxed but I don't feel sleepier.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Jasonx250z said:


> Okay mind just over load wow really no wonder it keeps my anxiety at bay during long sessions and that a quick cigarillo or cigarette would make it worse


Jason, it really depends on how quickly and the amount of nicotine absorbed. If you sucked down any size with gusto and some retro-haling or inhaling its going to act like a tranquilizer. If you savored a sorry like my favorite VS series 55 4x30 your going to be stimulated. 
No matter the amount however the drug is still a vasodilator causing a physical reaction of increased blood pressure and the battery of affects. 
It's a crazy thing taking this up and that down all over the place. Lol


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

I wouldn't because i feel energized after i smoke, just my input.

~stay classy


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

DragonBreath said:


> Smoking one before bed doesn't effect my sleep at all. Doesn't help or hinder it. I do feel more relaxed but I don't feel sleepier.


This is my a perfect wording of my experience.


----------

